# Undefined symbol apreq_hook_disable_uploads



## Pushrod (Apr 23, 2014)

I am getting the following error when using Apache2::Request in a mod_perl app I made years ago.


```
Can't load '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/APR/Request/Request.so' for module APR::Request: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/APR/Request/Request.so: Undefined symbol "apreq_hook_disable_uploads" at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/mach/DynaLoader.pm line 190.
```

The environment is FreeBSD 10.0-p1, everything installed via `pkgng`.

All Google results date back to the stone ages. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 23, 2014)

"Installed via `pkgng`" does not narrow it down.  Was it through ports or packages?


----------



## Pushrod (Apr 23, 2014)

Packages. I don't have the ports tree.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

If /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/mach/auto/APR/Request/Request.so does not exist on your system, you will need to install whatever Perl module (i.e., Apache2::Request) provides that shared object. I don't know whether or not there is a package for that in FreeBSD.


----------



## Pushrod (Apr 23, 2014)

The file does exist.


----------



## Pushrod (May 4, 2014)

Solved by compiling it myself. Was not linking against apache.


----------

